# That feeling



## Q-Ball (17/6/15)

You know that feeling after a big motorcycle crash and your vape broke....
No?
Well me neither, my Invader mini survived and I could happily vape on while the medics checked me out. These things are strong @Sir Vape.






Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## shabbar (17/6/15)

You okay bud ?


----------



## Q-Ball (17/6/15)

shabbar said:


> You okay bud ?


Just a bit bruised thanks Shabbar.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (17/6/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Just a bit bruised thanks Shabbar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



not a good morning to come off , its freezing .

glad you all good!


----------



## Silver (17/6/15)

Hope you are okay @Q-Ball 
Never mind the vape gear - its you that counts.
Sorry to hear - please be safe!


----------



## johan (17/6/15)

I'm very glad you're OK @Q-Ball - unconsidered motorist I assume.


----------



## acorn (17/6/15)

Q-Ball said:


> You know that feeling after a big motorcycle crash and your vape broke....
> No?
> Well me neither, my Invader mini survived and I could happily vape on while the medics checked me out. These things are strong @Sir Vape.
> 
> ...


Glad you're not seriously hurt, sorry for the damages to your bike and good testimony on the Invader Mini (Mine ordered yesterday)


----------



## Marzuq (17/6/15)

thats unfortunate. glad to hear you checked out ok. I always feel the pain when a fellow biker takes a tumble.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (17/6/15)

johan said:


> I'm very glad you're OK @Q-Ball - unconsidered motorist I assume.



99.99% its people who dont "think bike"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (17/6/15)

shabbar said:


> 99.99% its people who dont "think bike"



0.1% motor vehicle side mirrors .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (17/6/15)

Sho bud, good to hear that you're ok and your vape .


----------



## Marzuq (17/6/15)

shabbar said:


> 99.99% its people who dont "think bike"


mostly its not that 'they dont think bike'
alot of people purposely will give a little swerve as a biker comes closer not realising your reaction and reflexes are alot faster than that of a motorist.


----------



## nemo (17/6/15)

@Q-Ball glad to hear you are ok.


----------



## Q-Ball (17/6/15)

Ya, don't really want to discuss the accident on an open forum.
Was just impressed with the durability of this device.
Thanks for the concern guys.

Vape hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/6/15)

I know the feeling. Well not with a bike. I did this to my car recently. Still being fixed. 






Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashley A (17/6/15)

Damn dude. Thank God you're fine. That looks like a hectic accident.


----------



## andro (17/6/15)

Im happy u didnt hurt yourselfes . Sorry about ur bike


----------



## BhavZ (17/6/15)

Glad you're ok man, hope there was not too much damage to the bony.


----------



## shabbar (17/6/15)

BhavZ said:


> Glad you're ok man, hope there was not too much damage to the bony.



all the reason to get a new one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (17/6/15)

Damn, glad to hear you ok @Q-Ball


----------



## Cave Johnson (17/6/15)

Akrapovic


----------



## shabbar (17/6/15)

yazo said:


> Akrapovic!!!!
> 
> Glad all is well!



i prefer the yoshis ,leo vince , 2 brothers racing ...


----------



## Redeemer (17/6/15)

Holy crap man! That HP has some SERIOUS damage. I took a light hit from the right and got knocked into a concrete barrier, and that cost me R24K, all cosmetic damage..
Glad you came off better with just minor injuries.


----------

